# LGD Vacation



## Lilgoatgal (Dec 17, 2021)

Hi all, I'm a rather new LGD owner looking for advice on what to do with our LGD pup while we're on vacation. Our Pyrenees mix is 9 months and not ready to be with the flock on her own. We have a mix of dams, doelings and kid goats that are in a pen or on pasture & sleep in a barn. The LGD also sleeps in the barn with half walls between them, visits with supervision, and spends half the day in an adjacent pasture where she can see but not maul; half the day in the barn. The dog has started digging recently and dug herself under one of the fence lines to come up to the house yesterday.
We'll be going on a 9 day vacation soon with farm sitters coming morning and evening. I won't be able to leave her on pasture all day if she's going to dig out and run off. She loves chasing cars and the neighbors chickens, and while we're working on those things with her we haven't left her alone on the farm for that many hours in the day before. I feel like she would for sure try to find us. 
So, long intro, but do you all think it would be okay to leave her in the barn for the week? I feel guilty that she wouldn't have sunshine or a lot of room to run for that time. But it seems like the safest, most reasonable option. The stall doors remain open and the goats will be in & out of there for some company. Any other ideas? We have electric net fencing but no one would be around if she got caught in it.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

If she was mine I would keep her in the barn. No it’s not the most ideal thing and she won’t be overly happy about it, but she won’t be happy if she gets hurt or worse either. See if your farm sitter is willing to let her out to run around or even go on a walk on a leash. Anything to get to get rid of some of that energy from being locked up. But if that is not safe for her or the sitter she will be just fine for 9 days.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good idea ☝


----------



## Lilgoatgal (Dec 17, 2021)

Jessica84 said:


> If she was mine I would keep her in the barn. No it’s not the most ideal thing and she won’t be overly happy about it, but she won’t be happy if she gets hurt or worse either. See if your farm sitter is willing to let her out to run around or even go on a walk on a leash. Anything to get to get rid of some of that energy from being locked up. But if that is not safe for her or the sitter she will be just fine for 9 days.


That's a good idea to have the sitters take her out for a bit. That may be the best of crummy options. I was hoping she'd be more ready to be with the herd by now but it is what it is. Thanks!


----------

